# PIKO and BACHMANN tracks



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Are PIKO and BACHMANN tracks compatible ?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, presuming you're talking about Bachmann's recently-released brass track, not the flimsy steel "stuff" that comes with their starter sets. 

Later, 

K


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Yes, presuming you're talking about Bachmann's recently-released brass track, not the flimsy steel "stuff" that comes with their starter sets. 

Answer: I really don't know, actually. I have a PIKO rail and I want to expand the rail since I saw a set of used Bachmann tracks for sale online; and for my instinct, I felt that it's always safe to ask for advice before buying them.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ask the seller if the track is brass or tubular steel? Bachmann steel track is usually much less expensive than brass track. The tubular steel track will work indoors. Ideal for under a Christmas tree. If used out doors it will disappear into a pile of rust very quickly. My understanding is that the tubular steel track will require some work to mate it with anyone's brass track. Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Chuck for the information.


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

chuck n said:


> Ask the seller if the track is brass or tubular steel? Bachmann steel track is usually much less expensive than brass track. The tubular steel track will work indoors. Ideal for under a Christmas tree. If used out doors it will disappear into a pile of rust very quickly. My understanding is that the tubular steel track will require some work to mate it with anyone's brass track. Chuck


can i run a bachmann starter set with piko and LGB track and locos under my christmas tree with track from all?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK: let me break your question(s) down...

can i run a bachmann starter set with piko and LGB track and locos under my christmas tree with track from all? 

can i run a bachmann starter set with piko and LGB track


> >> are you asking if you can run the Bachmann loco and cars on Piko and LGB track, yes
> >> if you are asking if you can connect the bachmann tin plated steel track to the Piko and/or LGB track, no
> >> if you are yes the track will mate


and locos


> >> depends on the locos and the curvature of the track


under my christmas tree 


> >> sure, watch for pine needles


with track from all?


> >> if all means Piko & LGB, yes you can connect them...
> >> if all includes the Bachmann tin plated steel track, no


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As Greg said, and as was quoted by Chuck, 


> My understanding is that the tubular steel track will require some work to mate it with anyone's brass track.


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> As Greg said, and as was quoted by Chuck,


good to know i geuss i can reuse some of the steel for other things


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Hollow Bachmann or Lionel track is great for storage shelves!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, as long as you don't use bachmann tinplated steel in a humid environment... then you may find your track rusted. I switched to plastic bachmann and new bright for storage tracks, even cheaper on the used market.

I believe the hollow Lionel was brass so no issue.

Greg


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yeah, as long as you don't use bachmann tinplated steel in a humid environment... then you may find your track rusted. I switched to plastic bachmann and new bright for storage tracks, even cheaper on the used market.
> 
> I believe the hollow Lionel was brass so no issue.
> 
> Greg


speaking of new bright i need a ton of box cars for cheap


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Watch the local swap meets, garage sales, and "offer up" app... as well as FaceBook

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> as well as FaceBook


Yes, there are a few on Facebook Marketplace right now - folk trying to sell for Christmas?


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> Yes, there are a few on Facebook Marketplace right now - folk trying to sell for Christmas?


hmmm


----------

